# Japanese Ice Pack



## shaner (Feb 6, 2006)

Japanese Instant Ice Pack I found warm on the sidewalk in Astoria.
Taken with my T616.





As seen on thelapyap.com


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 8, 2006)

I wrote a post on this yesterday but I guess it got lost.  I was thinking this would be a good item in a still life... this bag a glass of ice cubes and an ice tea spoon.  Nice southern background and you would have dynomite still life


----------

